# swimming pool



## Jo Wilby (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

I've just joined this site as I need some advice. I live in Oxford but am looking after my late fathers house in Portugal. We have problems with the pool and I think it needs a new liner. Lack of water kind of gave me a clue!!! Can any one recomend a trust worthy company to come and asses and replace the pool liner....

It near Foz. Caldas Da Rainha


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Call Bruno on 918576377, please tell him James sent you.


----------



## stpim (Jun 18, 2009)

We use company Torrao Vivo based at Foz tel 262978506 they installed our pool as well as maintain it
Ian


----------

